# Service Dog/behavior modification



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Recently my SD has begun the habit of "shaking" when she gets up from being in a down, while we are out in public.
By this, I mean, shaking like to adjust the harness. Of course, since I am out in public, I have been trying to stop this action. I have tried putting my hand on her back with some gentle force, and at times this works. But.....then when I start to walk, sometimes she will still do a quick "shake", and it is too late to stop her. I use her for mobility/balance assist.

Any other suggestions offered? I also will try having her in a long down at home, under a table, to see if I can duplicate the behavior and be ready for the action.

Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Any chance you could teach her to 'shake' on command and then just give her the command once she is up and before you start moving?


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I would first check carefully and see if the harness is rubbing or creating any sort of soreness anywhere on your dog. Perhaps when she's in a down the harness slides a bit and her shaking is a comfort move to readjust where the harness sits.

If the harness seems okay, maybe you could practice having her down and then stand up and you immediately adjust the harness for her, instead of letting her do it. I really think that she's probably picked up this behavior to make herself more comfortable.

She may also have started this to shake off dirt, etc. that she gets on her when she lays down. 

My SD will do that kind of body shake when I put the pack on her - I think it tickles a tad bit and she does the shiver/shake to compensate for that. I haven't really considered it a problem with her, so I don't pay much attention to it.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe it is the vest that's bothering her. Maybe it needs to be tightened? 

My SD, Isa, does the same thing but she only does it while she's moving. I know it's because of her vest and I'm waiting to buy a new one.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How old is she, and how long have you been using her for mobility/balance? What were her OFA scores? When was she last thoroughly checked by a vet (not just an annual physical, but a thorough exam)?

Is it possible that she's doing it more in public because you use her more for balance while you're out in the community (with uneven sidewalks and such), as opposed to when you're at home? 

I'm wondering if she might have orthopedic problems (discomfort, if not actually pain), especially if she's only doing that when standing from a down? If this were my SD (and depending what your answers were to my opening questions), I may seriously consider having her spine and all major joints carefully looked at.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, just tried all 3 of my Fidelco girls in a sit stay and down stay, with their vest on (not a harness) and every one of them shook when they got up. I would take it for stretching, and going back to work.
Is it possible that your SD is just transitioning?
Is there anyway you could give her a moment to reposition herself before you got underway?
I realize that she is your balance and this might be tricky.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input.

I just recently had her examined, had bloodwork and hips and spine xrayed. She is 2 years old, still filling out at this age, looking good and I make sure she is not overweight. She is a large girl, 26 inches at the shoulder, and 82 pounds. I used to think she would mostly be used for hearing alert, but as she grew and I began to use her for counterbalance, I hardly go anywhere without her. The freedom is amazing, and so much better than using trekking poles or a cane, besides being able to walk much fasterI use mostly a patrol type vest with the loop handle. I have also leather mobility/rigid handled harness, but mostly prefer the others for her comfort, and I found I really don't need to have the rigid handle as just the movement and touch/counterbalance work for me. 

There doesn't seem to be any issue with joint pain or dysplasia, and her gait looks good. 

The problem with her shaking to adjust her vest, is that the other day I was in a restaurant and she did it before I could stop her. A lady in the restaurant made a comment about "all the dog hair flying around' and how disgusting it was. I didn't say anything, but certainly don't want her shaking in a restaurant. My dog is probably cleaner than the kids she had at the table.

I switch vests daily, as I have several of them. She does this with any vest she has on, so it must be a matter of just getting comfortable. And mostly if she has been in a down under the table while we are out for a dinner, and she has been in that position for an hour or so.

I think I will also try working on the "shake" command, and keep the vest on her for a longer time while at home. Usually at home, I use her for counterbalance just by touching her back, but I think I will leave the vest on and maybe she will be more used to the feel of it and that will also decrease the shaking. 

Maybe it is just the "stretching" and going back to work.









Thanks again for responding.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have to hear comments like that.
I guess I never really paid any attention to my fosters when they shaked, to me, it was just a natural thing for them to do. (Just like me stretching, or adjusting a shirt that may have moved when I was sitting.)
I think that the world is trying to change, but there will always be someone who has had a bad day, or is ready to pick a fight. (I've encountered more than a few with my fosters, and have left buildings wondering what was wrong and feeling embarresed, even though my dog and I have had every right to be there.
Hey, let her shake.
It's better than the kid who picked his nose and wiped it under the table.
You could always point out how many skin cells a person looses every time they move!
On that note, I will bring up your concerns to Fidelco.
It may not help you, but maybe it will address a need for a new command. (Like shaking under the table so that people can't see it.)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My SD always wants to shake when I take his vest off. I give him a command (Boogie!







"Shake" means offer your paw), and he shakes. But by having it controlled to a command, it's easier to manage (I usually let him do it in the car.)

What if we train your girl to stretch on command? That would get out the kinks and not give anyone heebie-jeebies about flying fur (Errr! I hate people like that!) A downward stretch is pretty easy to train. You should be able to google it or find it in any tricks book under the trick called 'bow." Basically, you (or a friend) would hold up her rear end and lure into a down or lure/give her a treat on the floor under a chair, so that she has to dip her head down to get it. 

I'm not sure if there's a gimmick to training a forward stretch. With the one dog I had trained it with, I just captured it every morning and when she woke from a nap. When she stretched, I just happily shouted "Stretch! Good stretch!" and snacked her. She picked it up really fast that it was a trick she could do and get rewarded for. 

Anyhow, "stretch" might be more discrete, and it could be something she could do while you're still sitting down. You could give her a stand command, then immediately the stretch command(s). Then when she has all the kinks out, she's ready; then you stand up and the two of you continue on your way. 

Anyhow, just an idea....


----------

